# Novarossi N528XR engine questions



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

Hello everyone,
I have a few qestions about the novarossi n528 engines

1- Is a hot mods or eb mods engine that much better than a stock.

2- Is their really a difference in rpm's between the three brands

3- Is this engine an easy pull starter or should I go with the roto starter

4- Do either the roto or pull start have problems

thanks it is really appreciated


----------



## maxx racer (Apr 22, 2003)

1. There are several engine modders out there that do excellent work. However, for most tracks and most racers/bashers a stock 528 in more than enough.
2. depends on the three brands you are referring to. If you are talking about Novarossi, REX and Top, there is very little if any difference.
3. Roto Starter if you have to choose between those two. I would consider a starter box though if it will work on your truck.
4. A broken pull cord on a pull starter cost me a big race that I was the TQ by a large margin several years back. The pullstarter was removed the next week and got put out with the trash. Again, if a starter box will work on your rig then that's the way I'd go.

Just my opinion to your questions,
Mike Gustafson
[email protected]


----------



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

thank you
the only reason I was wondering was because that difference in price is about 50 bucks. I would be running this on a three speed savage so of course the starter box wont work. I was also woundering was set up(gearing, pipe, clutch) I should use to help tame the low end yet still have wheely power? I wont be racing only bashing.
also will the stock savage .25 flywheel and header fit?
does the pull starter break a lot?
and finally I have two hot bodies pipes. would they be good?
thanks a lot


----------



## maxx racer (Apr 22, 2003)

1."will the stock savage .25 flywheel and header fit?" Should be fine.
2."(gearing, pipe, clutch) I should use to help tame the low end yet still have wheely power?" 86 Pipe & Carbon Shoes (Alum might work better that the carbons but require more maint.)
3."I have two hot bodies pipes." Which pipes you have?

MG


----------



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

I am not really sure what pipes I have but they are the only two hot bodies savage pipes on Tower Hobbies. 

would the pull starter be fine for just bashing?
and what gears should I use(steel, number of teeth, ect.)?

thank you so much. these are my last questions. thanks.


----------



## maxx racer (Apr 22, 2003)

Pipes-The best way to find out if a pipe will work well with an engine is to try it. Run one for a while and see how it feels then switch to another one and see how it feels. An engine will "like" one pipe over another and you will be able to notice which one it is.

Gears-What are the tooth counts on the clutch bell and spur gear you are running now? What motor are you running now? Get me that and I'll get you in the ball park.

Pullstarter-The pull start motor will be fine. It will most likely take some time to break in properly but you'll be fine. Use a heat gun or a hot blow dryer to pre heat the engine and it should make things easier for you.

Questions-Ask all the questions you want or feel you need to. I've been playing/racing these things for years and I still ask questions from time to time. It's the best and cheapest way to learn.

Mike Gustafson


----------



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

I bought this truck used and I never got to run it because the engine(s-25) had a few worn parts. It has a three speed and the gears are: spur gear= 49, clutch bell= 15.
Thanks


----------



## maxx racer (Apr 22, 2003)

Go to a 17 or 18 Clutch bell with aluminum clutch shoes. The 528 will have more rpm than the S-25 but more importantly it will have a TON more torque. The torque should pull a 17 or 18 bell and give you more top speed and wheelies galore.

Mike G


----------



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

so should I keep the 49 tooth spur gear. Also It is a plastic spur gear, should I go with steel? Mike thanks a lot. you are the most help I have gotten so far.


----------



## maxx racer (Apr 22, 2003)

No problem. Glad to help.

Try the plastic spur for now. WHEN it strips go to metal.


----------



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

One last question. Would the 8 port be worth it or should i just go with the 3 port? remember I am just bashing. Is it really that much more powerful?


----------



## maxx racer (Apr 22, 2003)

528 right? The 8 port will have more power but mainly at upper rpm's. The 3 port should have more torque at lower rpm's and that's what your after aren't you? If it were me, I'd save a few $$'s and get the 3 port + some fuel for the same price as the 8 port and let'r rip.


----------



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

that was exactly wat I was thinking. from the stats on the website it isn't that much lower either. thanks


----------



## maxx racer (Apr 22, 2003)

No problem. Let me know how it works out for you. And remember, ask questions anytime. :thumbsup: 
Mike Gustafson
[email protected]


----------



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

What fuel company and percent would you recomend? Also what glow plug company and temperature would you recomend? Oh yeh, do you know what would be included in the package(glow plug, carb restrictors, ect.). Thanks.


----------



## maxx racer (Apr 22, 2003)

Fuel-I run Maxy's 30% in the big blocks and 20% in the small blocks. Byron's is also a great choice for fuel.
Plug-Odonnell 99 or McCoys mc59 if standard plugs, OS P3 if it's a turbo. I run a hot plug in everything. Some like a cool plug in the big motors and a hot in the small but I've run hot in them all for years and have had good results.
Package-Usually complete motor with plug. You'll get restrictors with some packages but not all.

Mike


----------



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

That was all I expected it to come with. thanks a lot.


----------



## maxx racer (Apr 22, 2003)

Have you decided where you are going to purchase from? I can help you get hooked up on a modded motor if need be.
Mike Gustafson


----------



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

no I have not decided but thanks for the offer I might have to take you up on that.


----------



## maxx racer (Apr 22, 2003)

No problem. Just let me know.
Mike G


----------



## mbxrb (Dec 3, 2006)

Can you add a roto start to the 528xr ?Im looking for a 528 for my savage,but all the ones I have found have a back plate and need a starter box to start it.


----------

